# 2006 Jetta Airbag light - 00592 - 008



## hishameen (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello All,

RE: 2006 Jetta TDI

Ive been trying to figure this out for a while now, ive searched everywhere & although Im able to find solutions for 00592, I cant seem to find anything for 008 (Implausible signal). Ive found soutions for short, or Resistance too High, but not for my current situation.

The thing is everything works fine, I dont understand what the problem could be.

Passenger seat belt sensor works (seat belt light on dash turns off when pasanger seat belt is buckled & vice-verse)

Passenger airbag sensor works (light on dash changes from off to on when someone sits & vice-verse)

Any help would be appreciated. 

Here is are the codes


Wednesday,29,February,2012,16:30:57:02956
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2

Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 909 605 E HW: 1K0 909 605 E
Component and/or Version: 1S AIRBAG VW8R 024 6300
Software Coding: 0012627
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 000 00000
Additional Info: 1K0959339E BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0005 
Additional Info: Geraet 00000
VCID: 2E592198B90C643
1 Fault Found:

00592 - Seat Belt Switch; Passenger (E25) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

hishameen said:


> Hello All,
> 
> RE: 2006 Jetta TDI
> 
> ...



Replace the passenger seat belt buckle.


----------



## hishameen (Mar 1, 2012)

Bman005 said:


> Replace the passenger seat belt buckle.


Thats what I might have to end up doing, but I wonder why. It would stand to reason that if the buckle was faulty the seatbelt light on the dash wouldn't be functioning properly, but since it is, along with everything else, why would the seatbelt buckle have to be replaced.

Im just trying to find any way to save the $220. This car has been costing me a few hundred dollars almost every week. I have almost $4000 in receipts (just for parts, I do all the labour myself) since I bought the car & its starting to get a little ridiculous.


----------



## jhami (Mar 14, 2012)

*Airbag light Coming on after replacing driverside door harness*

Hi,

My driver side door harness had several wires cut and frayed, so I replaced this. I disconnected the battery as recommended to do this.

When I reconnected the battery with the new harness, my airbag light came on.

Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, post your own thread with an auto scan....


----------



## jhami (Mar 14, 2012)

*Airbag light*

I would have posted my own thread if I knew how. I looked but didn't see how


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh then watch the video NOOB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCBt6d42-Fc


----------



## trucheli (Mar 1, 2010)

*If I have an accident, does it still works the airbag even if the light is on?*

I disconnected the battery to do some work, when I reconnected the battery my airbag light came on.
If I have an accident, does it still works the airbag even if the light is on?
2006 Jetta TDI

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

RTFB


----------

